

Reasons why hacking Facebook for more customers goes wrong for so many - andrasbencsik
http://blog.antavo.com/en/reasons-why-hacking-facebook-fails/

======
trythrowcatch
Someone needs to write a post on what happens to your brand after you
astroturf HN.

~~~
andrasbencsik
Lessons learnt. Have just started using HN and happily shared with a few that
our post went live. Have to be more diligent not to harm the integration of
the community. A+ for the whole forum.

------
ABsellplex
Key takeaway from this is critical. Too many ventures focus on traffic volume
rather traffic quality, especially when doing competitions, and as the article
points out this means wasting money! In effect "You build non-engaging
contests that address a general audience." is spot on. It's actually
refreshing to see actionable steps regarding targeting and filtering. Would
love to see a follow up with a more indepth case study.

~~~
andrasbencsik
Great comment. Heard so many odd stories marketers even being served with dead
databases just to reach volume. There are plenty of ways to attract the right
traffic, but education is key. Part of this we are working CSs to show this
new concept in work.

------
kontakt
Antavo has been excellent marketing key tool until now. From now on, with
targeted emails new feature, you went one giant step beyond and it will be
even more useful. Thanks for the great tips.

~~~
andrasbencsik
Sure. What do you think, what will be the primary purpose of your email
campaigns from now on?

~~~
kontakt
Primary purpose, for sure, will be to send emails to audience that cares for
the offer.

~~~
andrasbencsik
Great. Would love to hear your results!

------
feszekadmin
Antavo is the best solution in finding the missing link between social and
email.

~~~
andrasbencsik
Have you been using other products to compare?

